# Adoption from China



## bettyb (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi I am wondering if anyone has any info on adoption from China
recently had m/c and now thinking about adoption would love to adopt from abroad
I would like to know what are the waiting times and does anyone have any contact numbers of agencies that deal with China
thanks
bettyb x


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

bettyb said:


> Hi I am wondering if anyone has any info on adoption from China
> recently had m/c and now thinking about adoption would love to adopt from abroad
> I would like to know what are the waiting times and does anyone have any contact numbers of agencies that deal with China
> thanks
> bettyb x


Hi Betty,

We are also considering adoption at the moment, following our unsuccessful IVF/ICSI. We would also be interested in adopting from abroad and China in particular. So, we would love to know more about how to proceed - in particular who to contact, how long it takes and how much it is likely to cost.

I've been looking online and have only come across US adoption agencies that deal with overseas (i.e. not in the UK or the US) adoptions.

I'd be very grateful for any more information too.

Many thanks in advance,

Kasia


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Both

We are currently just embarking on the adoption process, but we are looking to adopt from Russia.

I have to be totally honest and say that I have not found it that easy to obtain the relevant information.  However, through perserverance I think that we are now on the right track!

If you contact your local authority they should be able to send you out some information on overseas adoption.  You can go through VAA - voluntary adoption agencies, but you have to generally live within 50 miles of where they are based for them to help you.  Childlink don't stipulate this, but I think that they do stipulate that you have to have been free of fertility tx for 12mths.

there are a few american adoption agencies that are licensed to assist people in the uk, but you have to have got through certain stages here first with your own LA.  Cradle of Hope is one of them, not sure of the others.

Another good idea would be to join with an advice agency - someone like OASIS (Overseas Adoption Support and Information Services).  We have just joined but our membership is still being processed.  They will be able to offer advice about the whole process and also put you in touch with those people that have and are adopting from overseas.

Hope this helps.

If I find anymore info then I will post it later.

T x


----------



## van (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi
We're currently half way through our homestudy to adopt from China. We're going through a local agency, PACT, which deal with Oxfordshire/Bucks/Beds area (possibly wider), but they may be able to point you in the right direction for your area (http://www.pactcharity.org/)

Other sites which have been incredibly useful for me are:
www.cach.org.uk - Children Adopted from China
www.dfes.gov.uk/adoption/pdfs/china.pdf - this site also has good information about international adoption generally

Our understanding is that it takes about 18 months to 2 years from start to finish. we contacted PACT in about January, had our initial interview in March, started the homestudy in June, pre-adoption course in June and are going to Panel in December. From that it takes about 3 months for the DfES to approve the papers, which then go to China for matching with a child. We're hoping to bring our child home toward the middle to end of next year (God willing).
Costs are likely to vary and we don't really know them yet, but they are £5000 to PACT, cost of a medical out here, flight and accommodation in China, fees to the Chinese orphanage/institution....but we have been led to believe that they are considerably less than the costs of adoption from Russia.

ohh.....I could go on and on, but I hope that helps you to start.
It is so nice seeing others interested in China here as I haven't "met" anyone yet as most seem to be domestic adoptions.
Van
XX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Don't know much about Overseas adoptions but just wanted to wish you all luck in your journeys

Kkaren x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Nor me Karen - but I'm sure finding out fast!!

My membership pack from OASIS should arrive in the post tomorrow, so that will be a great source of information as it will have contacts of those that have and are adopting from abroad.

T x


----------

